# Forgotten Forbidden America series



## akgriffin (Mar 5, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone else has read this series and were their thoughts on the similarities to things happening today.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

akgriffin said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has read this series and were their thoughts on the similarities to things happening today.


Haven't heard of it. Who is the author?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am not familiar with it. I have added it to my list.


----------



## akgriffin (Mar 5, 2018)

the author is Thomas A Watson


----------

